
Surely You Must All Be Joking: An Outsider’s Critique of Quantum Physics - abrax3141
https://arxiv.org/abs/1109.0880
======
netman21
Great read (takes 2 hours).

tl;dr Quantum entanglement may well be an artifact of Quantum Electrodynamic
(QED) tools and not a real thing.

